# Centipedes in Texas?



## N!Nj4_M!k3 (Jun 14, 2005)

Howdy guys
I've been reading alot of posts about how you guys go out and hunt for centipedes, and i know Texas has to have a few, so can any of you guys recomend areas where im likely to find them?


----------



## stubby8th (Jun 15, 2005)

N!Nj4_M!k3 said:
			
		

> Howdy guys
> I've been reading alot of posts about how you guys go out and hunt for centipedes, and i know Texas has to have a few, so can any of you guys recomend areas where im likely to find them?


Ohmagawd!
Try in your back yard . . . move some rocks around - dig a little. You ought to see the big red boogers that show up in my yard from time to time! As a matter of fact - I am fixin' to post a pic of my new T I found just last night!
Welcome to the AB neighbor!


----------



## N!Nj4_M!k3 (Jun 15, 2005)

well heck, if you get them in Rockwall i have to find them in Plano.

matter o' fact, i caught what looks like a little Scolopendra polymorpha just a few hours after i posted this, at a local mudding/hangout spot near Garland.

Guess these little guys are everywhere.


----------



## oblivion56 (Jun 24, 2005)

i know you can find them in corpus!


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Jun 24, 2005)

when i go to family gatherings in hallettsville i find tons of small millipedes. also during one season of the year (i forget exactly when) you can watch Ts cross the country roads by the hundreds of thousands.


----------



## Gsc (Jun 25, 2005)

Thefrom the Hill Country to extreme Western Texas you'll run into the Texas Tiger Centipedes (Scolopendra polymorpha).  Try places like Canyon Lake, Austin, etc.

The Texas Giant RedHeaded Centipedes (Scolopendra heros castaneiceps) can be found from Corpus north (spreading both east and west)  through Dallas into Oklahoma and New Mexico.  I live NW of Houston and find them in a few areas.  I've had alot of luck around lakes where there were many rocks.  They really like the moisture thats held under the stones.  Again, I've also found these at Canyon Lake right below Austin, within Austin, and around Corpus Christi/Port Aransas.

Blue Tailed Centipedes (Scolopendra heros heros) are another BIG Texas centipede, but they have a very limited range in south western Texas.  I have alwasy found them around Del Rio, Langtry, and Pandale.  Especially around Lake Amistad outside Del Rio and along the Pecos River down there.

I recently found here in Brazos County (a single specimen under bark on a fallen tree) what people sell as Eastern Bark Centipedes (Scolopendra sp.) that only reaches around 3".

I believe the whole state is probably mainly covered in the small red stone/fire centipedes...they only reach about 1"-1.5"...they are not Scolopendras and don't really make exciting captives... Flip about any rock in the state and you have a good chance of finding them.


REMEMBER TO PLEASE PUT THE ROCKS BACK AFTER FLIPPING THEM.  If not, you'll destroy the habitat for both the centipedes and all the other fauna that live under them.  Areas can be easily devistated.  Keep our state beautiful...

Good luck!

Graham


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Jul 27, 2005)

havent found any yet near houston. Ive found a ton of large spiders on my hunts but ive yet to run across any centipedes in the area. I have found a few small millipedes though. Tomorrow im heading back out to the addicks reservoir and into bear creek park for another great day of being swallowed alive by mosquitos.


----------



## Gsc (Jul 30, 2005)

You should try the Hill Country- I'm posting tonight from my girlfriend's Parents home in the hill country (Bulverde TX)...spent 2 hours outside today flipping rocks *in their yard*...got a black widow, 1 Aphonopelma sp. tarantula, 8 C. vittatus scorpions ...3 with babies on their backs, 1 Scolopendra polymorpha, and 1 Scolopendra heros casteniceps....


----------

